# Target coatings EMTECH HSF5000PSF revisited



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I originally used this product on some test pieces a long time ago via turbine hvlp. It sprayed terribly even when thinned and didn't seem to sand well. 

I decided to try it again recently via an airless with a ff tip on a personal project to use it up. 

Well, I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with how it performed right out of the can with the airless. While it definitely needs and benefits from a longer dry time (4 hours?) and still isn't the best sanding primer as it can cause some pilling/clogging of sand papers, I will be considering using it in the field. 

if your surface is well prepped and you spray primer like your topcoat, this product really lays out nice for a primer and minimizes the amount of work before topcoat. Granted I used two coats as per the data sheet for grain hiding. It did make the surface look pretty uniform on a variety of woods I was using such as pine, birch ply, poplar and soft maple. 

It does have that target coatings smell like the em6500 does, so that may be a turn off for some. 

It also skims over fast in the hopper/bucket.

Anyone using this product? Any thoughts?


----------

